# Orlando Magic @ Miami Heat Game Thread



## hobojoe

No Shaq today or tomorrow. 

Orlando (28-25) at Miami (40-16) 1:00 pm EST  

The Miami Heat will have to find a way to win without superstar Shaquille O'Neal when they open a home-and-home series against the Orlando Magic on Saturday. 

O'Neal suffered a mild left knee sprain in the opening minutes of the Heat's 105-101 overtime loss at the Chicago Bulls on Tuesday. The following night, Miami dropped another road contest, a 93-91 overtime setback against the Indiana Pacers. 

All-Star Dwyane Wade has done his best to pick up the slack without O'Neal. Wade collected 21 points and 11 assists against the Bulls and was shy of his career high with 38 points against the Pacers. 

Sharpshooter Damon Jones has increased his point production in the absence of O'Neal, scoring 35 points in the two contests. He has averaged 11.4 points in 56 games this season. 

The Magic have been struggling of late, losing five of their last eight contests. On Tuesday, they were handed their worst loss of the season, a 108-84 home setback to the Pacers. 

Star guard Steve Francis, who was fined for not attending practice Monday after missing his flight from Houston, managed a season-low six-points as the Magic shot just 38 percent (30-of-79) from the floor. 

Rookie Jameer Nelson was the lone bright spot, shooting 7-of-13 en route to 15 points. 

Miami claimed a 117-107 home victory December 19 in the only meeting between the Florida teams this season. Eddie Jones scored 25 points for the Heat and Francis paced the Magic with 31.


----------



## hobojoe

Nelson in the starting lineup today, Christie out.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Grant and Jameer are playing great. Everybody else, not so much. Magic up 22-20 at the end of 1.


----------



## Pejavlade

Ghill been taking alot of hard falls this game, hope hes alright.


----------



## Captain Obvious

This has been a closely contested game, 88-87 Heat. I think Jameer's made a strong case to be a starter: 13 points, 8 rebounds, and 7 assists.


----------



## Babir

We were outrebounded by Haslem-Doleac-Laettner, gave away 14 offensive boards :no: :no: :no:


----------



## sMaK

What a game. Wade was too much for you guys at the end though :wink:


----------



## X-Factor

If we had even played 70% of our capability on defense we would have blow them out. Dwane Wade is not good enough yet to single-handedly tear apart our defense.


----------



## BigZep

well, he singlehandedly took apart your team today...so wat does that say?


----------



## X-Factor

BigZep said:


> well, he singlehandedly took apart your team today...so wat does that say?


We had a horrible defensive game...?


----------



## MiamiHeat03

LoL i am think most Orlando fans arent giving credit where it is due.

but as we all know Wade is not good just a 18ppg player without Shaq.


----------



## -33-

haha

well i'm sorry...but while Franchise was running his mouth all game, Wade beat his *** all over the floor...and to put the exclamation point, he swatted him into the 3rd row on the last shot. 

Grant Hill carried you today, and Franchise talked his stuff while he did nothing but get beat by Dwyane. 

If you really think that you are a better team, than you are very mistaken. We beat you without Shaq. You really have no answer to Dwyane, and with our small frontline today, we outrebounded you. That's not good fellas. 

7 game series, both teams at full health, and we'd sweep you or go 4-1. The talent level really isn't that close right now between the two Florida teams.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Shaq_Diesel said:


> haha
> 
> well i'm sorry...but while Franchise was running his mouth all game, Wade beat his *** all over the floor...and to put the exclamation point, he swatted him into the 3rd row on the last shot.
> 
> Grant Hill carried you today, and Franchise talked his stuff while he did nothing but get beat by Dwyane.
> 
> If you really think that you are a better team, than you are very mistaken. We beat you without Shaq. You really have no answer to Dwyane, and with our small frontline today, we outrebounded you. That's not good fellas.
> 
> 7 game series, both teams at full health, and we'd sweep you or go 4-1. The talent level really isn't that close right now between the two Florida teams.


The talent level isn't close? I wouldn't say that. Francis played with an injured eye, which probably had a lot to do with his poor shooting night. Anyways, the Heat are certainly the better team, but that's because of Shaq. Take him away, and the Magic have the talent advantage. I'd take Francis, Hill, Turkoglu, Nelson and Howard over Wade, Jones, Haslem, Butler and co. Ah well, good game.


----------



## efes pilsen

well if had a coach who could come up with a game plan, it would be obvious to keep haslem out of the off. board. oh well, it should have been a easy one but we lost so hopefully hedo can play more than 22 min. tomarrow- starting him for the rest of the season wouldn't be bad idea nonetheless... and hopefully dumba** we have can come up with some defensive strategy like doubling wade in the 4th.


----------



## -33-

YoYoYoWasup said:


> The talent level isn't close? I wouldn't say that. Francis played with an injured eye, which probably had a lot to do with his poor shooting night. Anyways, the Heat are certainly the better team, but that's because of Shaq. Take him away, and the Magic have the talent advantage. I'd take Francis, Hill, Turkoglu, Nelson and Howard over Wade, Jones, Haslem, Butler and co. Ah well, good game.


Ok so you take away our best player and you are better? So take away your best player and you guys are HORRIBLE. The argument makes no sense, and I'll say it again, our team is alot better than yours.

Francis might be injured, but atleast he played. We didn't have Shaq, period. And we still won. I think everyone is underestimating our role players still and it's almost March. Our team isn't bad behind Shaq and Wade, but alot of people don't wanna see that....


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

I clearly admitted the Heat were better, did I not? I'm just saying if you compare the rest of the talent on the teams, the Magic have the advantage. Orlando would still be a playoff contender without Francis, seeing as how we still have Hill, Turkoglu, Nelson, and Howard. That, of course, is my opinion.


----------



## Idunkonyou

Well Nelson proved today and in the past that he is starter material. Cato kind of frustrates me. Earlier in the season he was blocking shots all over the place and now he can be beat off the dribble by Laettner. :uhoh: 

Its pretty clear IMO what the Magic need at this time. A new coach (Davis was going to Augmon in the post of all people in the 4th quarter, when he had Hedo, Howard and Hill on the floor), a real SG (If it was me, I would have packaged Cato and Francis for Ray Allen or Redd and fillers) and a decent backup PF (Garrity is crap and for some reason Davis doesn't play Hunter who gives the Magic what they need off the bench which is toughness in the paint). 

This game should have been won and that is a fact. Davis is probably the worst coach I have ever seen, especially when it is crunch time. I mean we basically stayed in man to man the entire 4th when it was obvious we should not do that considering all the Heat did in the 4th was drive to the bucket. Going to a zone would have been the answer and Davis did try that for like 2 possessions, but the Heat make one lucky shot and Davis scraps it. :banghead: The other possession we caused a turnover and got an easy bucket.

Any way the Magic are playing so bad at the moment that I seriously doubt they make the playoffs and that is pretty sad considering the talent that is on this team. They have underachieved IMO for the entire season, but when I look at who is running things from the bench, its pretty easy to see why we are only 2 games over .500.


----------



## -33-

you guys did a good job of pressing/trapping us b/c Damon isn't the greatest guard at beating a guy 1 on 1...

but then you sorta just stopped doing it....


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

Wade killed Orlando in the 4th quarter... Hedo had a good game and Grant Hill too, let's see if things change on sunday...:whoknows:


----------



## MiamiHeat03

Lucky shot?

I dont think so Wade has been doing alot of those big time shot this season but We'll see if we can beat Orlando again today.

Miami also needs to contain Grant Hill because he killed the Miami Heat.


----------



## Idunkonyou

MiamiHeat03 said:


> Lucky shot?
> 
> I dont think so Wade has been doing alot of those big time shot this season but We'll see if we can beat Orlando again today.
> 
> Miami also needs to contain Grant Hill because he killed the Miami Heat.


It wasn't even Wade who took the shot I was talking about. Did you even watch the game?


----------



## Turkish Delight

Note to Shaq_Diesel:
You're a moderator.
Start acting like one.


----------

